# Jan. Photo Contest - Best Equine Eye Pic



## clipclops

I'm glad you chose this theme to start with. I think that there is nothing better than a beautiful eye shot! Here is mine of Bella. I took many before I was lucky enough to get this one. I have this in large print framed on my wall. (An award would look nice hanging beside it:wink LOL


----------



## Wallaby

Here's my favorite eye picture so far!


----------



## anrz

Here's my favorite that I've taken


----------



## apc11196

Here yah go:


----------



## apc11196

*


----------



## apc11196

** sry its not wrking so here is the url

http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/1909/65721216264653130142426.jpg


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Piper's eye


----------



## omgpink

Heres one I took yesterday of Smokey Joe's eye.


----------



## anrz

omgpink said:


> Heres one I took yesterday of Smokey Joe's eye.


Gorgeous! I love this one!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Wow, Smokey Joe's and Dozer's look alike. Oh well. Here is Dozer's eye. Can I put another horse's eye here too or is it one per person?


----------



## taylor12

I'll try to get some pictures of my horses eye today! I'll be out in the pasture for over an hour lol.I'll take the eye picture from one of my prettiest show horses (bubba).

Thanks!
Taylor


----------



## mswp27

Jetty!


----------



## angelsgrace

Here is of my girl


----------



## RusticWildFire

Here is mine  

What a good idea for a contest


----------



## rangergirl56m

Icrazyaboutu said:


> Wow, Smokey Joe's and Dozer's look alike. Oh well. Here is Dozer's eye. Can I put another horse's eye here too or is it one per person?


One picture per person


----------



## paintluver

Oooh Imma enter! *Goes to find pic*


----------



## Twilight Arabians




----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

here is splash's eye. =)


----------



## ridergirl23

^ oh my gosh! is that a FLY in the pic? i love it!!! thats a really cool picture!


----------



## Painted Hotrod

Ooooooh 

I think I got one...
Yep, here it is.
Hotrod's eye.. I wish is was his crystal blue one.
I noticed his other eye is blue too!
Just dark..

Got carried away!
Here ya go!


----------



## Smarby

Here is my old horse Sinbad's eye. <3 Not easy to get. He wasn't a fan of holding still.


----------



## rangergirl56m

GREAT pictures everyone, I am really excited to see them all. I would like to remind people that this is the JANUARY contest. The deadline for THIS contest is Jan 31st. Just wanted to clear that up because I had a couple people ask me about it. Thanks guys, I'm really happy to see everyone's enthusiasm about these contests and I am really glad I'm able to sponsor these. Hope you are enjoying it!

-Nicole


----------



## TwisterRush

Here is my dad's QH Mare Pepper's Eye  *sorry its a bit big*


----------



## speedy da fish

*William's Eye*









recent pic of him in the snow, love the colouring around his eye.


----------



## jadeewood

i will enter at a later date. x


----------



## HeroMyOttb

I love this picture, I love how glossy his eye look.


----------



## thunderhooves

This is one I like. It is of an old mare we had once.


----------



## Plains Drifter

Here is Lyric.


----------



## EPMhorse

Yankee watches the sun set over 7D Ranch, Sunlight Basin, WY.

View attachment 20403


----------



## myhorsesonador

Here is one of stormys eye


----------



## speedy da fish

^ aww love this one!


----------



## Heybird

My colt Adobe


----------



## fourtwentyam




----------



## wren

here it is! You can see where he is about to run off to in the reflection in his eye...


----------



## HeroMyOttb

I tried to get some eye pics of my horse today but I was unsuccesful, he stays still the whole time but right when I click the camera he moves.


----------



## HeroMyOttb

Awesome pic, I must my favorite eye picture.


Heybird said:


> My colt Adobe
> View attachment 20472


----------



## blush

My friend's horse Dashwood. :]


----------



## redneckprincess70

Kay's pic, she would like to enter the contest too. 


Here Mom, your not doing it right.....


----------



## speedy da fish

HeroMyOttb said:


> I tried to get some eye pics of my horse today but I was unsuccesful, he stays still the whole time but right when I click the camera he moves.


yeah i had that problem! i was holding his head collar and when i went to take the picture he nearly pulled my arm off! i ended up with a pic on his nose! but i got one in the end <


----------



## paintluver

Here is my dad's horse PintoBean! I love his eye! (Took this yesterday)


----------



## Ne0n Zero

Beau's eye. Woohoo.
Laughing at myself reflected in his eye oh god.


----------



## PaintedHooves

I guess I will go on ahead a post a picture too. ​I'm not sure if this will qualify though since this isn't my horse (I don't own one) but this is a lesson horse I rode for a long while. I love his eyes so much.


----------



## rangergirl56m

PaintedHooves said:


> I'm not sure if this will qualify though since this isn't my horse (I don't own one) but this is a lesson horse I rode for a long while. I love his eyes so much.


As long as you took the photo yourself it qualifies.


----------



## Rissa




----------



## lahorsewhisperer

*photo contest...*

Here is one of my sister and her horse Texas. I just thought this was so sweet...


----------



## lahorsewhisperer

not sure if mine is what was supposed to be done but anywho...love everyones pictures..they are so good...


----------



## omgpink

PaintedHooves said:


> I guess I will go on ahead a post a picture too. ​I'm not sure if this will qualify though since this isn't my horse (I don't own one) but this is a lesson horse I rode for a long while. I love his eyes so much.


Awesome shot! I think this is is my favorite!!


----------



## CiscoKidd

Here's my horse eye:


----------



## PaintedHooves

rangergirl56m said:


> As long as you took the photo yourself it qualifies.


Yep, took it before my lesson.  Thanks for the kind compliments omgpink. 

By the way, I am loving this thread. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## rangergirl56m

PaintedHooves said:


> By the way, I am loving this thread. Beautiful pictures.


I am loving it too! It's going to be tough to choose just 3 winners!!!


_Reminder to everyone-_ 
Deadline for this contest: *JAN 31st 2010*


----------



## BuckOff41570

I'll throw mine in the mix too...


----------



## kassierae

Annie, my barrel mare's blue eye.


----------



## kchfuller

Here is one i took with my cell of Maddy


----------



## jagman6201

Oh, what a booger - I have a couple eye shots that I really like! D:
But, I think I like the emotion in this one. Pedro (the horse), has the sweetest eyes...


----------



## RusticWildFire

Jag6201 said:


> Oh, what a booger - I have a couple eye shots that I really like! D:
> But, I think I like the emotion in this one. Pedro (the horse), has the sweetest eyes...




Ooh I just love his eyes.. How sweet and innocent looking.


----------



## Jordi

Here's a cool, artsy one of our stallion, Aramus.


----------



## CloudsMystique




----------



## blush

^^ Wow. That is a stunning photo! :]


----------



## CloudsMystique

blush said:


> ^^ Wow. That is a stunning photo! :]


Thank you : ]


----------



## redneckprincess70

Rissa, is that Keagan or Hylke?
CloudsMystique, your blue eyed black is awesome!!!


----------



## masatisan

Fredo's eye:


----------



## blush

I just found another eye picture I can enter!! :]
Tannis (my old horse):


----------



## ClassicalRomantic

my eye pics


----------



## rangergirl56m

blush said:


> I just found another eye picture I can enter!! :]
> Tannis (my old horse)


Sorry, only one entry per person.


----------



## blush

rangergirl56m said:


> Sorry, only one entry per person.


 
Okay, can I enter the black and white photo instead of the one I previously posted?


----------



## Dartanion

D's eye with D & I in it lol. Wow try saying that three times fast! lol


----------



## Rissa

redneckprincess70 said:


> Rissa, is that Keagan or Hylke?
> CloudsMystique, your blue eyed black is awesome!!!


It's Hylke.


----------



## speedy da fish

Dartanion- love that picture!


----------



## Beau Baby

here's mine


----------



## jadeewood

apache


----------



## laurenlovesjohnny

This is Amigo a gorgeous 7 yr old paint/arabian mare i had been riding for a while in riding mountain. She has to be one of the most gorgeous horses i have ever seen! She was quite the hand full.


----------



## kmdstar

Dream


----------



## ivorygold1195




----------



## Dartanion

speedy da fish said:


> Dartanion- love that picture!


HEHE thank you Speedy!! I had a very photoshop happy period LOL.


----------



## CrazyChester

Chester


----------



## rangergirl56m

Great pictures everyone! 

Just a reminder, only another 14 days to enter pictures so if you still want to enter, get your pictures in! 

Keep an eye out in a few weeks for the Feb contest!!!


----------



## my2geldings

*My entry*

Here is mine:
[URL=http://news.webshots.com/photo/2611095450101961236EHcnyj]
[/URL]


----------



## haviris

This was a hard one, I really like to take pics of Magic and Gypsy's blue eye's because of their lashes, Magic's is half white half gold! Gypsy's is all white! But this is my favorite eye pic, my miniature mare Chyrstal,


----------



## RedTree

<a href="eye.jpg picture by Lunchboxlegend - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh210/Lunchboxlegend/eye.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

hope it works


----------



## RedTree

or not
i will try


----------



## lilkitty90

here is my Horse Baby's "mascara" eye


----------



## Lonestar22

Glue's eye. He's my friends horse who I ride when we go to her step dads house. This was before her bareback equation class.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty

Alright... Heres mine: It was really hard to pick... because I love pictures of eyes


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Here's mine. =) This is my bosses black and white paint mare, Diva.


----------



## damnedEvans

here is my photo, not my horse but I took the picture. She's Speranta (Hope) a filly that was born at the horse shelter. She was very sleepy when I took the picture.


----------



## Elina

Here's mine


----------



## Dartanion

Very cool pic damnedEvans!!! I have to admit I am glad I am not judgeing. I would never be able to choose a winner :lol:


----------



## damnedEvans

Thank you, I just love to make macro photos of horse's eye. To bad they rarely stay still.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl

*Heres Bell . please excuse the bar in the way *


----------



## rangergirl56m

This contest is now CLOSED! Thank you everyone for the amazing pictures. It's going to be tough to choose winners! I will post the winners in a separate thread within the next week. Thanks guys!


----------

